# Taurus 24/7 Pro review (pics heavy)



## Sarduy

Hello,

this is my first post at handgunforum so I'm going to start by saying that this gun only cost me 269.00 OTD and it's Brand New . it's importand to say it because it was the main reason for me to buy it.The case is alright, nothing to brag about, it came with 2 magazines, a cleaning brush, manual and 2 taurus lock keys.

for more pictures click here



now, i'm very impress with the fit and finish quality of the slide and the gun overall, it's very sharp and clear, the edges are well made (that something i really like), the sights are very bright and both are adjustable (windage only)



the red in the back of the slide it's a indicator, it allow you to know that the gun is cocked, so the trigger is working as a single action.



as you can see in this picture the chamber is mirrow polish, it also have a very good feed ramp that works well with hollowpoint ammo.

115gr FMJ: this ammo sits close to the chamber


this is Speer Gold Dot 147gr also sits very close to the chamber and that a good thing because it feeds HP more reliable


the taurus barrel is thick allowing a good tight fit with the slide also allowing for good accuracy


and last, here's a picture of the magwell, the inside of the frame is clean and well shaped.



This handgun fits my hand perfectly which mean more accuracy. They also have the finger indexing on both side for proper placement of your hands. In addition they also have a rail under the slide for light/laser. If this firearm proves to be as reliable as my glock and 1911 then i cannot go wrong carrying this weapon as a CCW.

now lets hear what you think!


----------



## socket462

Great pics! I just picked up a 24/7 Pro DS .40 and absolutely love it. No jams, FTE or FTF. I have run 3 different brands of ammo through it (remington, federal, winchester) with no problems. Over 400rds so far-- can't wait to fire it again. Very accurate and dependable. The price was also a factor, as my wife would fry me if I spent $600 on a Beretta 96A1 (my first choice).. so this 24/7 at under $400 was a great buy- for me and my health! lol..

Thanks for the review


----------



## Dsig1

socket462,

I just put up an auction on GunBroker for (5) 24/7 15 round mags, cheap. Item # 225340877 $75 for buy it now...$60 opening bid. Retail is $29 each.


----------



## Allterrain

I have a 24/7 in 9mm with over 600 rounds thru it and have not had one hiccup with it. Not one. I know a lot of people dont like the Taurus but I cant complain a bit.


----------



## T-55A5

*weight*



Sarduy said:


> Hello,
> 
> this is my first post at handgunforum so I'm going to start by saying that this gun only cost me 269.00 OTD and it's Brand New . it's importand to say it because it was the main reason for me to buy it.The case is alright, nothing to brag about, it came with 2 magazines, a cleaning brush, manual and 2 taurus lock keys.
> 
> for more pictures click here
> 
> 
> 
> now, i'm very impress with the fit and finish quality of the slide and the gun overall, it's very sharp and clear, the edges are well made (that something i really like), the sights are very bright and both are adjustable (windage only)
> 
> 
> 
> the red in the back of the slide it's a indicator, it allow you to know that the gun is cocked, so the trigger is working as a single action.
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see in this picture the chamber is mirrow polish, it also have a very good feed ramp that works well with hollowpoint ammo.
> 
> 115gr FMJ: this ammo sits close to the chamber
> 
> 
> this is Speer Gold Dot 147gr also sits very close to the chamber and that a good thing because it feeds HP more reliable
> 
> 
> the taurus barrel is thick allowing a good tight fit with the slide also allowing for good accuracy
> 
> 
> and last, here's a picture of the magwell, the inside of the frame is clean and well shaped.
> 
> 
> 
> This handgun fits my hand perfectly which mean more accuracy. They also have the finger indexing on both side for proper placement of your hands. In addition they also have a rail under the slide for light/laser. If this firearm proves to be as reliable as my glock and 1911 then i cannot go wrong carrying this weapon as a CCW.
> 
> now lets hear what you think!


How does the weight & recoll compare to the 1911

Billy


----------



## recoilguy

269 is a good deal for a new gun

RCG


----------



## EZRA

\1. whats the Difference of Taurus PT24 7 PRO and a Taurus PT24 7 PRO DS?


2. Do they differ in appearance like color type used in STAINLESS STEEL slides like Matte or Polished steel?


3. Differ in features or which of them came 1st in production? 



Please help me out!... i am planning to have one for my 1st Handgun a Taurus 24 7 PRO Stainless Steel slide or the DS but i am just curious 
of the two models on what possible differences do they have...


----------



## lp04

Ezra the only difference is the PRO DS has a decocker saftey.


----------



## Buck13

How is the SA trigger pull??


----------



## Idahokid

That's a great looking pistol.I don't care what others say about Taurus,They make a great looking gun.I have been thinking of a 24/7.keep us posted.


----------



## rjrudolph

Where did you find this gun for that price? Every where I have looked its been over $500. I'm looking to get a ccw and really considering the Tauras 24/7 .40. I have read up that the new Glocks are having problems. Any opinions on what would be a good choice?


----------



## Shipwreck

rjrudolph said:


> Where did you find this gun for that price? Every where I have looked its been over $500. I'm looking to get a ccw and really considering the Tauras 24/7 .40. I have read up that the new Glocks are having problems. Any opinions on what would be a good choice?


You do know that the original post that started this thread is 18 months old?


----------



## siguy2k

I just got a pt 24/7 pro cds for $400 otd. Took it home and cleaned it and went and shot over 100 rds without a issue. I love it! Recoils not bad for a compact and 13+1 on the compact mag is great. I couldnt be happier.


----------



## Leo

siguy2k said:


> I just got a pt 24/7 pro cds for $400 otd. Took it home and cleaned it and went and shot over 100 rds without a issue. I love it! Recoils not bad for a compact and 13+1 on the compact mag is great. I couldnt be happier.


13rd mag... So you got the C 9mm. I paid about the same price for both NIB 9mm and .45 compacts a couple of yrs ago. I love them!


----------



## Draugr

*Bud's & CTD*



rjrudolph said:


> Where did you find this gun for that price? Every where I have looked its been over $500. I'm looking to get a ccw and really considering the Tauras 24/7 .40. I have read up that the new Glocks are having problems. Any opinions on what would be a good choice?


11-25-12
I just saw on Bud's Gun Shop a used Taurus 24/7 Pro DS .40 with 2-15 round magazines for $205 and Cheaper Than Dirt has new Taurus 24/7 G2s starting around $375. Bud's has new ones for roughly the same price.


----------



## Leo

I just got a stainless G2 .45 from Bud's a couple of weeks ago and a stainless G2 9mm from Davidson's a couple of days ago. Very sweet guns!


----------



## Idahokid

I can get a PT24/7 for $389.00 I think that's a good deal.


----------



## Idahokid

Shipwreck said:


> You do know that the original post that started this thread is 18 months old?


Were just a couple Taurus owners having a conversation.Would you like to add something positive????????


----------

